# desert tramping



## rock lobster (Mar 30, 2002)

From April 23rd till May 7th I plan on doing a desert safari. My main goal is to hike up Mt. Whitney and then take my time tramping around the desert. I will then head to Saline Valley, Death Valley, Mojave,
Joshua Tree and hike San Gorgonio and Mt. Jacinito.

I have a military truck (Pinzgauer) that I will take…BUT! I have been intrigued by a trek that a fellow did back in 96’. His name was Goran Kropp, he rode his bike from Sweden all the to Mt. Everest with no support and the rode back home after he climbed Mt. Everest. Being inspired by this feat, I would hope to ride my bike from Phoenix to Mt. Whitney and back! Or at least ride my bike from Mt. Whitney to Phoenix.
REF:  http://www.kroppaventyr.se/
REF:  http://mogsrus.com/

I had planned on taking Greyhound to Lone Pine. But the bus line no longer has any routes on 395. Does any one know of any bus service to Lone Pine or Death Valley? Or if I can ask any one on this list, is any one heading up the 395 on April 23rd via Phoenix or Southern Cal? I have been told that there is a Death Valley bus that leaves Vegas- I could not find any info though! 

Regardless on how this trip is planned out, I hope to meet some of you desert rats while I am tramping about. 

Feel free to email me at pinzuki@yahoo.com

Also known as The Rock Lobster


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 2, 2002)

*Whitney & Desert trip*

Have you tried getting info through links from www.i395.com.  Also www.americasroof.com will have a ton of info on Whitney.

Regarding desert trip, one of the guys linked through either americasroof or highpointers.org (not 100% on highpointers URL) has done a few trips in Death Valley & desert area out there.  His name is Rob O'Keefe.  His site may provide you with some info.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 4, 2002)

*Website Correction*

Checking some of my old Sierra stuff yesterday.  I think site I meant was www.395.com not www.i395.com

Sorry!


----------

